
‘Alien megastructure’ could explain mysterious new Kepler results - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/science/across-the-universe/2015/oct/16/alien-megastructure-could-explain-mysterious-new-kepler-results
======
ChuckMcM
Probably not the go to explanation, but fun that there are weird things out
there. On the plus side, if there _is_ or _was_ alien civilizations out there
we will eventually spot an artifact of their existence. At which point it
would behoove them to introduce themselves nicely.

------
cryoshon
...probably not, but it's a cool concept to think about.

